# Ratings of hot air gas furnaces



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Rheem has been around a while. I think you should check the models of all furnances that you listed and go with the one that has best energy rating. Meaning how efficent it is. Unfortunately I don't really no who makes the best forced air furnance on the market. But when i seen rheem something went off in my head. If you were talking hot water furnace I definately would say weil mclane. Hopefully one of the hvac guys will be around but your might want to check into the rheem 
UPDATE You might consider calling your local library and asking if they carry consumer report magazine. If so some saturday or sunday go there tell librarian you would like to see last 9 monthes of her issues. I sure in one of them they will rate best Force air furnance. Also seeing how your going to install new furnance you might want to ask about a electronic air filter to be attached to it. It will filter particulars 100 times smaller than a regular filter and once a month you can just put in dishwasher to clean. I know american standard makes one.


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2005)

*Ratings of Hot Air Gas furnaces*



747 said:


> Rheem has been around a while. I think you should check the models of all furnances that you listed and go with the one that has best energy rating. Meaning how efficent it is. Unfortunately I don't really no who makes the best forced air furnance on the market. But when i seen rheem something went off in my head. If you were talking hot water furnace I definately would say weil mclane. Hopefully one of the hvac guys will be around but your might want to check into the rheem
> UPDATE You might consider calling your local library and asking if they carry consumer report magazine. If so some saturday or sunday go there tell librarian you would like to see last 9 monthes of her issues. I sure in one of them they will rate best Force air furnance. Also seeing how your going to install new furnance you might want to ask about a electronic air filter to be attached to it. It will filter particulars 100 times smaller than a regular filter and once a month you can just put in dishwasher to clean. I know american standard makes one.


Hello,
I was thinking of Rheem because it has a good record of not needing repair as much as the other makes. According to Comsumer Reports, American Standard got the best rating and I believe it is one of the oldest manufacturers of heating equipment and Rheem was rated very good behind them. Both 
products are probally equal. I have a American Standard technician stopping by tomorrow to check what model will be best for me.


----------



## hvacguru (May 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> I was thinking of Rheem because it has a good record of not needing repair as much as the other makes. According to Comsumer Reports, American Standard got the best rating and I believe it is one of the oldest manufacturers of heating equipment and Rheem was rated very good behind them. Both
> products are probally equal. I have a American Standard technician stopping by tomorrow to check what model will be best for me.


American standard I think is Trane also, it is their lower end model.


----------

